# Home Invasion Update



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Here guys check out the News report:

2 blocks from me

Police looking for suspects in pair of frightening home invasions in Old Bridge, New Jersey | 7online.com


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Hard to tell from a short vid but that looks like a good neighborhood, definitely not the ghettos. I hope this can help the pro gun movement over there.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

_".....Residents are encouraged to lock doors, activate alarm systems and call if they see anyone suspicious...."_

Don't you dare to attempt to protect yourself in NJ, but the police are under no specific duty to protect you either.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Unless I'm mistaken can you not own and possess a gun in your home in New Jersey? I thought you could.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Unless I'm mistaken can you not own and possess a gun in your home in New Jersey? I thought you could.


I believe so. But I think there is a New England state where you can't have a loaded gun at all in your home, the magazine must be separated. NJ is pretty crazy so it can become next.

When the gun bans start, NJ will be on the top of the list. It won't be a national gun ban. It will go state by state. They know they cannot pass a national gun ban.


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

It is a nice looking neighborhood. I did notice the live report said "armed" suspects while the written article said "handguns". 
I can see the spindoctors at work. Those dam handguns broke in those homes and assaulted these families.
So the alarm companies are making money off this. I hope the residents get themselves armed.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Unless I'm mistaken can you not own and possess a gun in your home in New Jersey? I thought you could.





mcangus said:


> I believe so. But I think there is a New England state where you can't have a loaded gun at all in your home, the magazine must be separated. NJ is pretty crazy so it can become next.
> 
> When the gun bans start, NJ will be on the top of the list. It won't be a national gun ban. It will go state by state. They know they cannot pass a national gun ban.


_Heller_ and _McDonald_ are law, right now. Though even in an apparent self defense situation where one's well being is in danger, you still will be prosecuted in NJ........unless its politically expedient to do otherwise.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Two large dogs and a BP revolver. Maybe two revolvers to as they are way slow to reload.

If you can't do the revolver in Peoples Repugnet of NJ, maybe a simple cap lock double. Two 12 ga buckshot loads are devastating at close range and you can load up to what is safe, for the gun.

Mption lights out and in (by the entrances). A NRA and GOA sticker on the outside doors for daylight.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Two large dogs and a BP revolver. Maybe two revolvers to as they are way slow to reload.
> 
> If you can't do the revolver in Peoples Repugnet of NJ, maybe a simple cap lock double. Two 12 ga buckshot loads are devastating at close range and you can load up to what is safe, for the gun.
> 
> Mption lights out and in (by the entrances). * A NRA and GOA sticker on the outside doors for daylight.*


It's tough to ever know for certain but I believe stickers like these advertise which places to burglarize when nobody is home.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

need to get a lic


csi-tech said:


> Unless I'm mistaken can you not own and possess a gun in your home in New Jersey? I thought you could.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> It's tough to ever know for certain but I believe stickers like these advertise which places to burglarize when nobody is home.


If I was home the stickers would be redundant. 12 ga buck or a whole lot of .308. Also nearby friends/neighbors all hunt, and/or former military, and we watch each others homes.

Dogs are way better than a sticker, with the former you have an investment and a friendship.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> It's tough to ever know for certain but I believe stickers like these advertise which places to burglarize when nobody is home.


Interesting, would you illegally break into a gun owners home, or a pacifist? If so tell us why? The only enhancement I see is if you were looking to steal weapon, or were warned in advance.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Interesting, would you illegally break into a gun owners home, or a pacifist? If so tell us why? The only enhancement I see is if you were looking to steal weapon, or were warned in advance.


Both homes likely have TV's but the one with guns would be a much better score for a criminal. As for your first question, I wouldn't break into anyone's home.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Never implied so, just a theoretical. That is a posed question intended to create , debate.

I would not break into a house with known firearms. TV won't hurt me unless my back is too small; a dog, or a gun will.

Peace brother! No offense.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Let me clarify a few things
Yes, any NJ resident can buy a gun. (Provided you have no criminal record)
A)for a long gun you need to apply for a NJ firearms ID Card at your local PD dept avg 4 weeks
B)to purchase a handgun you need the above and the apply for a Pistol purchase (up to 3 pistols) 1 purchase every 30 days.
What you will find virtually impossible to get is a NJ Carry Permit, as you must prove "Justifiable need" which even if approved by your local PD Chief you will NEVER get the Liberal Review judges to approve it. Which is required.
You may transport your firearm to and from Hunting or shooting ranges. You may keep your firearms in your house Loaded or not.
Just wanted to clear up all the misconceptions.
To Learn more about these archaic laws visit: www,nj2As.com and watch the video. It IS entertaining to say the least.
Or get ghetto like Camden Trenton Newark Asbury Park Atlantic City and carry your gun anyhow, commit a crime and the first thing the liberal prosecutor will do is, Drop the gun charge, if you plead guilty to the other crimes your charged with!
Just too phuckin stupid, right?
Welcome to the Garden State.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Never implied so, just a theoretical. That is a posed question intended to create , debate.
> 
> I would not break into a house with known firearms. TV won't hurt me unless my back is too small; a dog, or a gun will.
> 
> Peace brother! No offense.


No offense taken. Depending on locales and routines, I maintain stickers could be an invitation for a more dangerous/desperate criminal. I don't advertise guns but they're damn sure on hand. I also wholeheartedly agree about the dogs - we have four ... bad guys beware


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

mcangus said:


> I believe so. But I think there is a New England state where you can't have a loaded gun at all in your home


I don't think this is true, at least in Northern New England where hunting is quite popular, like Maine and NH. Heck, VT is an open carry state.

Things are a bit stricter elsewhere in NE, but I've never heard of not being able to have a loaded gun at home, at least given youre not a felon and jumped through all the legal hoops.

I think what your getting at might have to do with gun transport laws in certain northeast states, without a concealed carry license.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

That raises a question: given that everyone talks about concealed carry hoops of fire. What about open carry? Gun on hip? Or is that even worse than cocealed carry?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> That raises a question: given that everyone talks about concealed carry hoops of fire. What about open carry? Gun on hip? Or is that even worse than cocealed carry?


As a private citizen, I'll keep the element of surprise.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> As a private citizen, I'll keep the element of surprise.


Ok, I'll take that to mean you have no clue. So, anybody out there got aninformed answer?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Ok, I'll take that to mean you have no clue. So, anybody out there got aninformed answer?


Are you asking how many people have encountered a gun grab while open carrying? Maybe you need a clue.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well at the risk of being redundant yet again another time. I am firmly convinced a .22 mini in the pocket of the gym shorts is much superior to a .516 Nitro Express in the gun rack. I got mine handy as we speak. In my view it beats the hell out of handful of rocks.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Open carry is asking for trouble i.e. getting an anti gunner to call the cops saying you are armed and threatening! Get ready for a swat team to red dot your chest.
And you do warn a threat you are armed and they will disarm you before you can react.
Element of surprise is your best defense. Hemi does have a clue, you missed his point......
Read and learn what's going on

http://bearingarms.com/virginia-ope...bafbp&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=baupdate


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Uhh, no. I am asking what the law says about openly carrying a gun, since concealed carry laws are so strict. Or is it plain impossible?

I don't see anything there that makes it a "stupid question". If I missed hemi's point, perhaps he expressed it poorly for my antique eyes (and brain).

Oh, and bigwheel, I DO have a 22 mini, you just missed it because it's concealed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too bad you can not count on the shoot, shovel and shut up method. I like the black powder pistol idea. Its not a modern firearm by BATF definition.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> 2 blocks from me


Man I would be so freaked out. I'm sure you are ready though. Do you carry a lot or have a gun handy at home?

This is another of the many reasons to hate new jersey. I could never live in the NE. At least if someone breaks in here you are expected to defend your family.


----------

